# Ernest Brown



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Is an NBDL Warrior get him on the Celtics now :rock:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What's up with you and liking bad players?

Michael Stewart, Ernest Brown, Delonte West...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Gerald Green said:


> Is an NBDL Warrior get him on the Celtics now :rock:


lol i always sign him on NBA Live when I play I just feel he should be starting C in Boston :biggrin:


----------



## grizzhoops (Apr 16, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> lol i always sign him on NBA Live when I play I just feel he should be starting C in Boston :biggrin:



Hotty Toddy. Whats the story with Ole Miss and Western Austraila?

Im a big Rebel Fan myself.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ernest Brown is some kind of underachiever that's for sure. I knew his cousin Ezric in HS.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

grizzhoops said:


> Hotty Toddy. Whats the story with Ole Miss and Western Austraila?
> 
> Im a big Rebel Fan myself.


i dunno can you tell me


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Premier said:


> What's up with you and liking bad players?
> 
> Michael Stewart, Ernest Brown, Delonte West...


 Why do you feel Delonte is a bad player?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

ernest brown ****ed up when he decided against transfering to Iowa State.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Why do you feel Delonte is a bad player?


Until he proves otherwise (his production on a NBA court), Delonte West hasn't shown Celtics fans that he is an adequate player yet. I hope he can improve this year, but judging from last years production, I must say that West is a bad player.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> Until he proves otherwise (his production on a NBA court), Delonte West hasn't shown Celtics fans that he is an adequate player yet. I hope he can improve this year, but judging from last years production, I must say that West is a bad player.


He has proved no less than Marcus Banks. May I add he is only one year out of college


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Have you forgotten this post:



> Banks is better than West is almost every aspect of basketball.
> 
> West is the better shooter, I agree, but the misconception is that Banks is an _awful_ shooter. I would say he's just below average, but West isn't all too terrific either. West is the better shooter by a relatively "average" margin.
> 
> ...


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

wasnt this a thread about ernest brown?


----------

